# Đánh giá nước hồng sâm đông trùng KGC



## mintmintonline (29/12/21)

Bước sang độ tuổi 30 cùng với nhịp sống bận rộn làm cho cơ thể khởi đầu lão hóa. Một số cơ quan chưa được trông nom bắt đầu mang những triệu chứng khó chịu. Các sản phẩm bổ sung nâng cao cường sức khỏe người từ đột nhiên là khôn cùng hoàn hảo. Nước hồng sâm đông trùng hạ thảo chai 3 lít Kanghwa Hàn Quốc chất lượng cao chứa hầu hết giá trị dinh dưỡng mà các dược chất khác khó sắm được.




Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa 3L
*thông báo NƯỚC HỒNG SÂM TRÙNG THẢO HÀN QUỐC KANGHWA 3L*
Đây là một sản phẩm của nhãn hiệu Kangwa Health – Korea. Kanghwa là 1 trong những thương hiệu chuyên nghiên cứu và cung ứng những sản phẩm bổ sung sức khỏe trong khoảng nhân sâm nức tiếng Hàn Quốc. Các sản phẩm cao hồng sâm, đông trùng hạ thảo, linh chi,…đều đạt được các chứng thực kiểm định chất lượng quốc tế. Người mua hoàn toàn lặng tâm khi dùng của hãng này.
KHOẢNG GIÁ800.000 – 1.000.000mẫu SẢN PHẨMHồng sâm, Đông trùng hạ thảoTHÀNH PHẦNChiết xuất Đông trùng hạ thảo và hồng sâm 6 năm tuổi Hàn QuốcQUY cách thứcChai 3 lítthương hiệuKanghwa Hàn Quốc.căn dophân phối tại Hàn Quốc
*lợi ích CỦA NƯỚC HỒNG SÂM TRÙNG THẢO CHAI 3L KANGHWA*
Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo và Hồng Sâm đều là những vị “thần dược” được người xưa và nay trân quý. Bởi nguồn dược tính phổ biến và khôn cùng khó tìm ở các loại dược liệu khác. Nhờ đấy mà con người có thể nâng cao cường sức khỏe toàn diện và lý tưởng nhất.




Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa 3L

tương trợ cải thiện hiện trạng xuất hiện triệu chứng khó chịu ở bệnh tiểu trục đường.
Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa tương trợ kích thích và cải thiện chức năng tình dục suy yếu hiệu quả.
Đông trùng hạ thảo cất chất giúp tăng cường chuyển hóa oxy, sự dai sức của cơ bắp.
hồi phục sức khỏe chóng vánh, nâng cao sức đề kháng và hệ thống miễn nhiễm.
Hồng sâm với thể giúp hạ các con phố huyết hiệu quả. Nhờ những hoạt chất ảnh hưởng đến việc phân phối insulin ở tuyến tụy.
Phòng chống xơ vữa động mạch rẻ nhờ tác dụng giảm lượng cholesterol xấu trong máu.
Nhờ các hoạt chất từ Nhân sâm và Đông trùng hạ thảo giai đoạn lão hóa, giúp dưỡng da giúp gìn giữ thanh xuân lâu hơn.
*Đối tượng nào dùng nước hồng sâm trùng thảo?*
Sản phẩm được tinh chiết từ dược chất quý giá hồng sâm và trùng thảo nên mang thể phục vụ rất nhiều những đối tượng có liều lượng vừa đủ. Các người khiến việc bận rộn, trung niên muốn cải thiện và tăng cường sức khỏe. Người già gặp tình trạng ăn ko ngon, thường hay mất ngủ.
*bí quyết sử dụng NƯỚC HỒNG SÂM ĐÔNG TRÙNG HẠ THẢO KANGHWA*
Sản phẩm Nước hồng sâm trùng thảo bỗng dưng mang đến nhiều trị giá dinh dưỡng cho sức khỏe. Sản phẩm đã được chiết xuất theo tỉ lệ dễ tiêu dùng, sở hữu thể dùng thời gian dài định kỳ. Lượng dùng tham khảo: Người to sử dụng mỗi ngày trong khoảng 1-2 lần/ mỗi lần sử dụng 70ml là phù hợp nhất. Tùy theo hiện trạng sức khỏe và liều lượng thích hợp.
kiểu dáng kiểu dáng dáng chai đẹp kèm kệ nghiêng tinh tế. Chuyên dùng để tặng, trưng bày rất đẹp và sang trọng, từ chai cho tới vỏ hộp bên ngoài. Rất thích hợp dùng để tặng sếp hoặc trưng bày trong phòng khách.




Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa 3L
*1 số lưu ý quan yếu*

đàn bà đang mang thai và trẻ dưới 14 tuổi không sử dụng nhân sâm và các sản phẩm trong khoảng nhân sâm. Nếu như sở hữu nên tham khảo quan điểm bác sĩ.
Đây là thực phẩm chức năng chứ chẳng hề là thuốc nên không sở hữu chức năng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.
Sản phẩm chẳng phải là thuốc và ko sở hữu tác dụng chữa bệnh. Gọi là thuốc theo thói quen của người sử dụng.
(*) Kết quả của sản phẩm khác nhau phụ thuộc vào cơ địa của mỗi người
NSX/HSD: NSX và HSD xem “MFG” và “EXP” trên bao suy bì sản phẩm. (Năm/tháng/ngày)
Bảo quản nơi thoáng mát, giảm thiểu ánh nắng trực tiếp trong khoảng mặt trời, và hạn chế những nơi sở hữu độ ẩm cao, nhiệt độ cao.
*sắm NƯỚC HỒNG SÂM Ở ĐÂU phải chăng NHẤT?*
Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa 3L hiện đang được sản xuất tại rộng rãi địa chỉ trên thị phần. Khách hàng tham khảo các công ty phân phối xịn từ Hàn Quốc và căn do rõ ràng để đảm bảo chất lượng.
Sâm Yến Nhật Minh là liên hệ cung cấp hầu hết sản phẩm nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc xịn, nguyên cớ rõ ràng. Giấy má cung ứng công khai minh bạch. Chúng tôi sẵn sàng tư vấn, giải đáp thắc mắc về các sản phẩm và chọn lọc sản phẩm thích hợp cho người mới tiêu dùng. Tại đây còn cung ứng các sản phẩm bổ sung sức khỏe tuyệt vời khác như Tổ yến, hắc sâm, nhung hươu,…. Chúng tôi xin cam kết sản phẩm là hàng chất lượng thật, giả dụ phát hiện chúng tôi sẽ hoàn lại 100% giá tiền cho quý khách.
tương tự, bài viết đã san sẻ về Nước Hồng Sâm Đông Trùng Hạ Thảo Kanghwa 3L của Hàn Quốc, giả dụ quý người mua mang nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ có chúng tôi. Sâm Yến Nhật Minh tự hào là công ty có trên 20 năm kinh nghiệm, hứa sẽ đem lại cho bạn trải nghiệm thấp nhất lúc tìm sản phẩm tại shop chúng tôi.
Địa chỉ: 12 Hồ hảo hán, xã Cô Giang, huyện 1, TPHCM 70000, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 0909.671.117
Website : Home - Nhân Sâm Tươi


----------

